# VETASSESS status in progress



## rifatja (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi all,

I have applied for skill assessment Job code 234313, my application received october 7 but still the status is in progress. After sending mail 2 times, they replied your case is under processing. Do you have any idea?


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

rifatja said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for skill assessment Job code 234313, my application received october 7 but still the status is in progress. After sending mail 2 times, they replied your case is under processing. Do you have any idea?


Hi,

A friend of mine who had applied in 20TH Sept got his confirmation last week and October should follow soon too. So i am assuming yours should be coming in next couple of weeks. However it's holiday season there so could take longer.

Manan


----------

